# Corian Calls



## gman2431

Thinking about trying to make some calls out of corian for myself, does anyone have any pros or cons to it? Ive heard the sound is better due to the density of it and didnt want to waste my time making any if its no good or troublesome due to the hassle of glue ups and how hard the material is to turn.

If anyone uses it i would love to hear some opinions!


----------



## Kevin

Interesting question. I can't ever remember seeing corian call blanks for sale. I haven't made a search for them though so maybe it has been done.  

Any of you call makers ever made a corian call? I have been known to make some clarion calls before but . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I haven't but plan to. Heard it's hard to turn, but worth it. Usually comes in 1/2" thick pieces. @d_hunter12 makes some killer corian whistles. Josh Raggio has made some really sweet duck calls with it. Have only seen a few corian pots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431

I have turned some pens of the materiaI and the end product is amazing with some wet sanding. 

I've been reading up and it looks like most people use epoxy or CA to glue together instead of the required glue. I have tons of the material in different colors so something with a contrast piece in the middle wouldn't need the color match glue. 

Maybe I just should throw some together and give it a whirl. 

@JR Custom Calls what are you looking to make? I could help ya out with a test one for free if you're interested?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I wouldn't want to take one for free, I know the material is expensive. I had Wanted to turn a pot, and maybe I will one day. But I can't even seem to get out to the shop to finish up some I've kept people waiting on for too long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Well you could pay shipping then! 

But seriously if someone wanted to play around with a call blank 1.5 by whatever I'd help someone out and they just pay shipping. Or you could always throw a couple bucks towards Woodbarter in the donation button would be cool. 

To get the 1in stuff is tricky because there is really no need for it in the countertop arena. I've done all kinds of stuff with the .5 inch (it's actually 12mm) from miter folding it to cove routing, thermoforming and making a desired thickness isn't a big deal at all. 

I was gonna hit up a guy and see about some 1in samples but dought I could get alot of it and I'm sure that's what ya want for pots unless you do a bicolor one but I don't know how thatd look. ?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Yeah I think a pot would need to be a fairly creative lamination or a single color using the correct glue to make it seamless


----------



## gman2431

@duncsuss Got some from me laminated with the color match glue and had seam problems. I think the heat of the cutting tool is the problem. 

You got thinking with the lamination now tho to make a pot... Hmmm


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Not sure how Dustin laminated these, but he did an awesome job and the seams are nearly invisible.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## duncsuss

gman2431 said:


> @duncsuss Got some from me laminated with the color match glue and had seam problems. I think the heat of the cutting tool is the problem.


My problem happened when I tried to tap threads directly into the material -- I was attempting to make a kitless pen barrel, and the walls were already turned down to maybe 1mm thickness when I started to tap the inner threads. Not very much glue surface, I doubt they had that in mind when they developed the glues you used.

Also, I suspect the way I was doing it also played a significant part (this was very early in my kitless ventures).

I should give it another try, this time making sure to use threaded collars around the outside of the tenon when I'm tapping the interior threads to reduce the chances of it splitting the seams.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodman6415

Hi guys ... Maybe I can chime in here ... I just gave a presation at the local wood turners club on working with solid surface material ( corian is just one brand name ) lots of company's sale solid surface ... I added solid surface counter top sales to my shop around 12 years ago ... Had to become a certified fabricator just to purchase it ...
Anyway have spent years turning everything but calls ... Over 200 pens ..would turn 2 pens on every set of tops sold and give to customers as a gift to make out the check ... . Wine bottle stoppers ... Bowls ... Handles for multiple kitchen handles

It's turns easy with sharp .. Sharp tools
Can be cut with regular wood cutting tools
Routes with regular carbide bits
Drills but gets hot and gums up drill bit ... Have to drill slow ...
Can not be nailed or screwed into
To glue together needs to be lightly sanded with 120 grit sand paper ... Both pieces to be glued together .. ..Clean really good with denatured alcohol ... Completely cover one side with medium CA glue ... Clamp together ... Here's the hard part ... Because it not porous be careful not to squeeze it all out ... I use 2" squeeze clamps ... Needs to set up over night ... Outside edge will set closing off middle from air so it takes longer ....long post I hope it helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 3


----------



## gman2431

Helps for sure Wendell. I've made hundreds of counters with about every brand just have never done this before.


----------



## jbowers

I've been trying for about a year to get some cutoffs from a contractor buddy to try making a pot with myself. I played one at a fall festival, but it was only like 5/8 thick with no sound board. Still sounded fairly good but I've been wanting to do one with a sound board. I've heard you can get samples at Lowes sometimes but not sure how big


----------



## woodman6415

jbowers said:


> I've been trying for about a year to get some cutoffs from a contractor buddy to try making a pot with myself. I played one at a fall festival, but it was only like 5/8 thick with no sound board. Still sounded fairly good but I've been wanting to do one with a sound board. I've heard you can get samples at Lowes sometimes but not sure how big


Send me your address in a pm ... Have some will send ... It's all 1/2 inch thick ... That's how it's sold ... Will need to glue up blanks ..


----------



## goosetamer

I like turning corian better than acrylic and have not had any problems with it in calls. 
Levi

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

My brother's brother in-law worked in a kitchen that had their counter tops resurfaced ever few years. They claimed there are many grades, densities and so forth for corian. If that is the case, I would assume different results for each density. What have you found Wendell?


----------



## gman2431

Mr. Peet said:


> My brother's brother in-law worked in a kitchen that had their counter tops resurfaced ever few years. They claimed there are many grades, densities and so forth for corian. If that is the case, I would assume different results for each density. What have you found Wendell?



This is true and from what I've seen its just per manufacturer. I'm guessing patents remain on how this stuff is made so a direct copy in processing cannot happen

I've worked with almost every brand out there that is associated with the "Corian" name and there is many differences is he density from each brand. 

IMO the LG Hausys is the best bang for your buck comparitevely. At my day job we used to buy that stuff in 50 sheet quantities for production runs and I liked working it much more than other brands we bought for other accounts. 

I would be interested to hear how @woodman6415 experiences have been with it to compare.


----------



## woodman6415

I have never used corian at all ... Was certified with mysteria ( out of OK I think ) was a very soft product at that time .... Then used pinnacle for several years mixed in some LG high macs and Formica brand ... I think the LG highmacs was weighed the most per sheet .. Guess that it was made more densely??? For last 5 years or so I have used living stone ... And never noticed any difference in any sheets of product .... As far as turning I glue any scrap I have together and never noticed any problems ... The only problems I have turning solid surface can be traced back to the said turner ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## d_hunter12

I love Corian. Turns like butter and polishes very easily.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------

